# Redstar's Sons of Horus - Start to Finish



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, after the passing of my son around this time last year and then the passing of my wife, Sarah just last month, I've been rather closed off emotionally. After getting alot of support from the various forums, namely BoLS, Warseer and Heresy Online, its time to try and focus on the positives in life. Remember the good memories and not the bad.

With that in mind, ive decided to start this blog. It will cover all things modeling from converting, which will be a major focus to painting and sculpting. I plan to start small with a Son of Horus force I've had in the works the past few days. After that Ill move onto a few larger conversions and scratch builds such as a Chaos Fellblade along with other Chaos super heavies.

I just hope that this blog and the work done for it can even remotely make Sarah proud of me, in whatever place she may be. If it wasnt for her support after our son passed, I'd have given up the hobby all together.

This is for you Sarah and Erin. 

So now onto the first unit. I plan to use BA rules for the stormraven. I went with a silverish sea green. The current pics are a bit dark but you can get some nice views of the base, modified from a Dragon Forge base. 





































More pics can be seen as well as future tutorials on weathering the beast shortly at the blog. Miniature Wargame Conversions


----------



## Edges (Aug 26, 2010)

You've done some really excellent work there, I especially liked the true scale dread conversion on your blog. I haven't been on Heresy for too long but I hope to see more of your posts in the future, they're a great inspiration.
My deepest condolences for your losses.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Awesome work on both the base and the model there man, I'm well impressed


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Edges said:


> You've done some really excellent work there, I especially liked the true scale dread conversion on your blog. I haven't been on Heresy for too long but I hope to see more of your posts in the future, they're a great inspiration.
> My deepest condolences for your losses.





Grins1878 said:


> Awesome work on both the base and the model there man, I'm well impressed



Thank you both for the kind words and support. You should go sign up for the raffle on my blogspot. Free swag for the community is my way of saying thankj you for everyones support.

----------------

Start of some "Death Company" marines since I use the BA dex for this army.




























The bases arent done as I still need to finish converting soem more Dragon Forge bases like the one for the land speeder. 

More pictures of the models can be found at my memorial blogspot.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Great models mate! They are well painted and based, very good work. My Reguards to you and best wishes.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Medic Marine said:


> Great models mate! They are well painted and based, very good work. My Reguards to you and best wishes.


Thank you very much for the kind words  They keep me motivated and my mind off the negative things.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

2 more "Death Company" Marines:



















And one of my fav ones:



















More pictures of them can be seen at my blogspot. Im always open to comments good or bad on the quality of the work.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

wow, who voted my thread a 1.... thats kinda mean...


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

My deepest condolences to you.

The models are great, are they some of the old possessed marines I spot there? The bases are also great the blood splattered street has got to be my favourite one 

Just wondering, but is the scheme silver with a green wash? As my iPod isn't the best thing for viewing pics 

+Rep


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> My deepest condolences to you.
> 
> The models are great, are they some of the old possessed marines I spot there? The bases are also great the blood splattered street has got to be my favourite one
> 
> ...


Yup, they are are the old metal possessed. I always had a soft spot for them. Glad you liked the blood and gore as well, its a theme ill be carrying through the army itself.

The green was from what I remember, chainmail mixed with a blend of camo green and the super bright lime green. I wish I had made alot more as im running low and rather worried I wont be able to make the same exact blend again. It was made late at night when I was rather down about Sarah and was done on impulse so I didnt even take notes... 

-------------------------------

Start of the first basing tutorial is up. Comments are more then welcome. Especially since im not the best at writing tutorials so if something doesnt make sense, just ask 




























Full tutorial is up at the blogspot.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love what you did with the "Death Company". Those models are really sweet! The color scheme works really well as the flesh color is very striking. Excellent work on the whole! Keep at it, as always my thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

WIP Chaplain for the Death Company. Still needs a few things painted and a few messups corrected but hes coming together nicely..




























As always, any advice would be awesome in making this guy better. More picture of him up tonight at the blogspot as well. Didnt have time to edit the others right now.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Sons OF Horus Librarian done. Basic conversion from a metal sternguard..




























More of him can be seen at my blogspot.

Also did a bit more work on the Chaplain:










As always id love feedback, good or bad since the army will be put on display.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving the chaplain and librarian. How do you get the wash so smooth? Any time I use a wash on a flat surface it appears kinda streaky when it dries, especially on mettalics.

EDIT: Just noticed the touch from the Inquisitor range on the chaplain. Very nice touch.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

These are really cool! 

The armour looks really nice, I love the brown in in the recesses. 

However, on this model:



>


The bone on the model looks a bit flat, and could do with some highlighting imo. Obviously, the pic might not be doing the model justice (happens to us all). 

Nice stuff though


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Only thing I can see on the Libby is the cloth seems flat, could be the pic tho, the chaplains hair seems a bit bright for a nurgle guy, it draws the eye away from the minature, I am sure you are going to do the bases so no comment on that, overall top notch minis, you hit the nurgle on the boil!


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Loving the chaplain and librarian. How do you get the wash so smooth? Any time I use a wash on a flat surface it appears kinda streaky when it dries, especially on mettalics.
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed the touch from the Inquisitor range on the chaplain. Very nice touch.


I actually have the same problem with washs. My trick is to just go over the raised areas with a normal highlight of the metalic green armor color. Its also what leaves the nice dark and dirty recesses. 

Good eye on the inquiz range demon thing on his backpack. No one has noticed it yet lol.



Marneus Calgar said:


> These are really cool!
> 
> The armour looks really nice, I love the brown in in the recesses.
> 
> ...


Good eye too. Ive since fixed it to match the other skulls. Ive also cleaned him up.



djinn24 said:


> Only thing I can see on the Libby is the cloth seems flat, could be the pic tho, the chaplains hair seems a bit bright for a nurgle guy, it draws the eye away from the minature, I am sure you are going to do the bases so no comment on that, overall top notch minis, you hit the nurgle on the boil!


Actually not nurgle. They are just basic chaos marines. Using the BA list. Sons of Horus to be exact, though there are a few marines from other legions and chapters included randomly for spice. Cloth is actually alot darker in the folds, the flash just blinds it. 

Also yea, everything will be based on modifed dragon forge bases like theland speeder 

---------------------

Did a bit more work to finish the libby as well as did work on a standard marine. More pics of both can be seen at my blogspot like always. Comments, good and bad always welcomed.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing minis and the bases are great as well! My condolences to you on your loss. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Astorath333 (Sep 27, 2010)

Keep up the amazing work, good sir. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers (and subscribe to this thread).


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice, yet again!


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

WinZip said:


> Amazing minis and the bases are great as well! My condolences to you on your loss. I will keep you in my prayers.





Astorath333 said:


> Keep up the amazing work, good sir. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers (and subscribe to this thread).





Marneus Calgar said:


> Very nice, yet again!


Thanks guys!

------------------



















Another model for the counts as Death Company squad. Mix of metal and plastic bitz. Im not really sure on him, hence why hes still a WIP on the paint job but I cant place what I dont like..

As always more pics (shouldnt be plural..) can be seen on my blogspot. Im also very open to comments to fix him.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Sons of Horus Ironclad Dreadnought. Its the Chainfist arm done. 

If your wondering why it has the ranged weapons there, I dont really have a cool reason other then I felt like having some shooty on at least one arm and since it has 2 CC arms, it was the only way...

The rest of him will be photographed tonight and posted on my blogspot (and im sure here for the lazy and those that just dont like links lol)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work, love the models. .


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Love the dread arm, nice conversion. Cant wait to see these with the bases on.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Fantastic looking models, both in the conversions and the paint. Have a bit of rep for such nice work.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the dread arm! That little splash of pink flesh color near the barrel is what makes it so striking. That little bit of contrasting color draws the eye nicely! Good work mate!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome work... love the look and feel of the army


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Nice work, love the models. .





djinn24 said:


> Love the dread arm, nice conversion. Cant wait to see these with the bases on.





The Wraithlord said:


> Fantastic looking models, both in the conversions and the paint. Have a bit of rep for such nice work.





Midge913 said:


> Love the dread arm! That little splash of pink flesh color near the barrel is what makes it so striking. That little bit of contrasting color draws the eye nicely! Good work mate!





CLT40k said:


> Awesome work... love the look and feel of the army


Thanks for all the very kind words of support guys! It helps keep me motivated and from getting bummed out. 

I cant wait for the bases!

----------------------

Group shot of whats done so far (done painting, no bases yet except on the dread and speeder)










Finished Ironclad (of course i see thigns that need touchups in the pics that I didnt see on the model... I guess I shouldnt be painting in the dark at night when I have trouble sleeping...)




























More pics of the dread as well as close ups of the group shot can be seen at my blogspot.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

What are you planning on working on next?


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> What are you planning on working on next?


Im gonna finish up the tac squad (2 bone helmeted guys on the far left) I have the champion/sgt and 2 more bolter marines done. Got the bitz for the last 3 but waiting on some FW mk 2 and mark 4 armors from a friend.

Also got the expand the Death Company another 3 guys.

After that probably a drop pod.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice, going to add any tanks or other armor to it?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Im just checking out here, this is a army for the Sons of Horus Legion during the Horus Heresy then, the same which ended up as the Black Legion?  Nice minis.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Very nice, going to add any tanks or other armor to it?


2 Stormravens at some point and another drop pod but its pretty much just a raiding force.



forkmaster said:


> Im just checking out here, this is a army for the Sons of Horus Legion during the Horus Heresy then, the same which ended up as the Black Legion?  Nice minis.


Actually fluff wise im going with the have kept to the ways of Horus and refused to become the Black Legion like most of the former Sons of Horus did. They have kept to the original teachings of Erebus and Horus and have stayed hidden in the Imperium like the Alpha Legion. They recruit and such., The mutations are what cause the counts as "black rage" since i use BA rules so I can field stormravens as a nice raiding force.

Speaking of, I just realized BA list cant have Ironclads.. so the dread is a Furioso...


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Finished painting the first 5 man combat squad. Still needs basing and im also wondering if the Sgt should have some sort of back banner or trophey rack.

On a side note the give away raffle for my blogspot followers ends in just over a week. There will be 5 winners, so nows your time to enter


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

2 More finished Tactical squad members.




























Last 3 will be done in the next few hours. 

ive decided since I play them as a BA dex army, ill make the helmets of various units different colors. 

Bone = Tactical
Black = Assault
Gold = Elites
No idea what ill do for devestators..

Any ideas?

Also, only 1 week left in my free blogspot give away raffle! Join now to be entered!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Devs dark red!

Looking good as normal. Looking ward to seeing the entire squad finished and up.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

These are awesome, love the colours. A complete army is gonna be amazing to see!


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Love the barbed wire and the weird looking faces.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Devs dark red!
> 
> Looking good as normal. Looking ward to seeing the entire squad finished and up.


Squad finished . I was considering Dark red but decided with a rusty silver. I may go back to the red though if silver doesnt look good.



Marneus Calgar said:


> These are awesome, love the colours. A complete army is gonna be amazing to see!





DrinCalhar said:


> Love the barbed wire and the weird looking faces.


Thanks guys!

-------------------------


Sanguinary Priest finished. Needs a few touch ups that ill fix when I paint his converted dragon forge base.




























More pics as always at my blogspot. Pics of the first 1000 points will be up shortly. 

I also decided I think ill go with a rusty silver for the devestators. It was that or a dark red.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

First 10 man Tac squad done. I will finish the bases soon and get them mounted, touched up then matte sealed. I did indeed change the Sgts head to better fit the squads theme. Plus the head fit what I was needing for the Dev squad Sgts head.

More pics of the 5 additional guys on my blog for anyone interested.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Finished a Heavy Bolter Devestator for a Tutorial on how I painted the Sons of Horus and how I made the color. It can be found here.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

I put together the first army objective for the Sons of Horus army incase I ever go to any tourneys this year with them. 

Its a hijacked data center/comm station. 




























Im very open to any comments on it, good or bad. If I should change anything or add anything, nows the time.

More pics and info on it are up at the blog.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good Redstar! I really like the conversion on that heavy bolter guy! As far as the objective goes it is simple but visually appealing. If I had one suggestion for it I would say that it doesn't have much on it to tie it to the rest of your army. Maybe a helmet and a bolter stacked next to the console painted in your armies color scheme would be enough to tie it all together.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

love the work mate, really good painting and conversions.

My deepest condolance for you. I know how you feel right now, i lost my son two years ago this May. 

Keep your chin up and keep knocking out these minis, it does get a little easier with time.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Cool objective


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Great looking army. Love the sickly green. The objective is also very cool, great conversion work. Keep it up!


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> Looking good Redstar! I really like the conversion on that heavy bolter guy! As far as the objective goes it is simple but visually appealing. If I had one suggestion for it I would say that it doesn't have much on it to tie it to the rest of your army. Maybe a helmet and a bolter stacked next to the console painted in your armies color scheme would be enough to tie it all together.


GREAT idea! Done and done!



FORTHELION said:


> love the work mate, really good painting and conversions.
> 
> My deepest condolance for you. I know how you feel right now, i lost my son two years ago this May.
> 
> Keep your chin up and keep knocking out these minis, it does get a little easier with time.


Thank you. Im very sorry to hear about your son as I know all to well how hard it can be. 



CLT40k said:


> Cool objective





Salio said:


> Great looking army. Love the sickly green. The objective is also very cool, great conversion work. Keep it up!


Thanks guys 

------------------------


Group shot minus the Libby, 2 marines and 2 death company that had a little fall onto a marble floor and need to be fixed.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Really excellent looking force so far Redstar! Keep it up! I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Totally Ace! Love this army looks great and feels great.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> Really excellent looking force so far Redstar! Keep it up! I look forward to seeing more.





Medic Marine said:


> Totally Ace! Love this army looks great and feels great.


Thanks guys!

-------------------

Finished dread ready to make a goal in the world cup, arms are even magged so he can raise them for the win!





































As always more pics can be seen at my blogspot.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You seriously need a soccer ball on the base!


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> You seriously need a soccer ball on the base!


I may do that on a small mag heheh.

----------------

Finished the Land Speeder with the black helmets to match the assault marines as well as touch ups to the base and weathering on the speeder itself. Also took better pics of the crew and the base as some had requested. 





































More pics can be found here , as well as future progress for the army.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Second priest as well as the first with finished lamp.




























Also on a side note, the free raffle give away for a Stormraven, free 5 FW mark 5 armor sets and the bolters to go with it, along with a 75 US dollar GW online voucher is going on for only 8 more days. Enter now to win!

Not to mention its where I keep every Sons of Horus picture, many not posted do to picture limits.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow looking great! So these guys are counting as CSM or SM or what?


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

alasdair said:


> Wow looking great! So these guys are counting as CSM or SM or what?


Blood angels  

I choose them because I have some really neat conversion ideas. Fluff wise they are a faction of the Sons of Horus that chose not tojoin abby and become the black legion. As such they were chased out of the eye of terror and into the imperium once more,. Now they now operate like the alpha legion, raiding, stealing and recruiting new marines with stolen geneseed they taken from fallen loyal marines.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

So, I ran out of Metallic Green and had to make more. Took a bit of trial and error to get it exact to my first batch as for some reason this batch of Chainmail wasn't very silvery so to speak. I didn't want to mess up any models so I dug this guy up, popped a few bitz on to finish him, mocked up a base to match the completed ones and blamo, done! And his metallic Green is spot on! Yay!










So with that, Ill go ahead and use him as a Sgt for a shooty termie squad. Ill take more pics of him when my camera (i.e. my phone lol) charges more.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow he's brill. Simple yet great conversion!


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

alasdair said:


> Wow he's brill. Simple yet great conversion!


Thanks mate!

--------------

Finished painting the Devastator Combat Squad. I will get better pics tonight of the Sgts signum and all their backs.



















Also the pay it forward raffle is on got only 6 more days. I will pick a winner from my followers, so time is running out on entering. Right now there are 3 items up for grabs. A Band spanking NEW still in box Stormraven, 5 FW mark V heresy armors with the Heresy era bolters to go with them and EVEN a 75 US dollar online GW gift voucher.

Info can be found here: 



Not trying to shamelessly plug the raffle, I simply want as many of the community to have a chance to win all the free swag that keeps getting donated to be given back to the community.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Only 5 days left until the end of the raffle which no includes a new, unbuilt Malcodor tank from FW!!

------------------

Assault squad Sgt. Nothing to fancy but he gets the job done.





































Just need to get a shot of a tactical sgt, this assault sgt and the dev sgt all lined up showing the various helmet colors...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Everything is looking great as usual Redstar. My only quibble is with the most recent assault squad Sgt. The claws look flat. I like the green color but they need some highlighting and maybe some sort of pattern. Since they are the first thing that pulls the eye due to their different color you can really tell that they need some definition.

Other than that great work!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good! Keep up the great work. I agree with midge, they could use a bit of highlighting towards the tips.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> Everything is looking great as usual Redstar. My only quibble is with the most recent assault squad Sgt. The claws look flat. I like the green color but they need some highlighting and maybe some sort of pattern. Since they are the first thing that pulls the eye due to their different color you can really tell that they need some definition.
> 
> Other than that great work!





djinn24 said:


> Looking good! Keep up the great work. I agree with midge, they could use a bit of highlighting towards the tips.


Good call guys! Correcting those claws tonight!

--------------------------


Start of a Sons of Horus Stormraven. Finished canopy.



















More pics of the heavily converted bad boy tonight and tomorrow as I finish it up. But needless to say, lots of demonic skulls!

--------------

Also for those keeping up with the free give away at my blogspot, the 3rd give away has started:

Now for this months prizes!

***Please Note, this raffle has no catches, tricks or anything like that. Its FREE to enter the raffle and even costs nothing to relieve your prize should you so win, even world wide. basically, it really is a free give away. Its based on the movie Pay it Forward where if everyone does good deeds for each other, the world can become a much better place. To enter all it takes is to be a follower of this blog which I pick winners from randomly.***

There will be a total of 8 winners. The prizes are as follows:

2 Battleforce box sets for either 40k OR Warhammer. 1 Battleforce for 1 winner. The winners can pick ANY Battleforce they wish.

Sabol army case, details can be found here:
http://www.saboldesigns.net/armytransport.html

KR case, (still working the details on exactly which one or if the winner will have a choice since they offer cases for different games) Info can be found here:
http://www.krmulticase.com/mainint.html

8 Autographed BL books. Ill have the exact list of which ones as soon as they arrive as in the email I was told it would be a surprise "to die for". I will separate the 8 books into 4 groups allowing 4 separate winners. Each winner of the books will get 2.

So that's it, this give away will have 8 total winners, possibly 1 or 2 more depending on how talks with various people and stores goes. But as of right now, I personally feel this is the best give away yet as it allows the most people to win, and its chalk full of things people can use.

I will post more info over the next few days as final details on other items are worked out.

In the mean time, keep up the comments and spreading the word! Keep in mind folks, the more interest there is, the more give aways there can be, meaning even more future winners!


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Sons of Horus Stormraven Teaser Shots


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Awesome work, I like all the small details that in turn really make the models stand out.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Red, loving the WiPs on the strom! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Definitely stellar work! 

I am always impressed by miniature painting that is perfect and understated. Flashy isn't necessary - when done this well, less really can be more - and your models would make 'flashy' look busy, and confused.

These guys are like the blues . . . where its more about how you feel playing the right notes, not just playing a lot of notes.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome work mate! I love the Storm Raven so far. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Master of Sanctity said:


> Awesome work, I like all the small details that in turn really make the models stand out.





djinn24 said:


> Red, loving the WiPs on the strom! Can't wait to see it finished!


Thanks guys for the support!



Kreuger said:


> Definitely stellar work!
> 
> I am always impressed by miniature painting that is perfect and understated. Flashy isn't necessary - when done this well, less really can be more - and your models would make 'flashy' look busy, and confused.
> 
> ...


That was a simply awesome way to explain your thinking. It totally is like the blues for me.



Midge913 said:


> Awesome work mate! I love the Storm Raven so far. Keep up the good work man.


Thanks!

--------------------------

A few more pics and one of the base before it was painted..





































As always more info at the blogspot. Also keep an eye out for the update tonight of the give away. A few followers have wanted to donate stuff so Ill be making an exact list of those prizes tonight.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Finished. With magged dread and completed base.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

That dread and Stormraven is awesome! It's painting brilliantly, and looks like a great centrepiece to the army.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome work, that is all I can say!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The stormraven looks great!
Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I concur.... Awesome work man! I really like the skulls near the top of the fusealge. nice personal touch.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Awesome work, that is all I can say!





Hammer49 said:


> The stormraven looks great!
> Look forward to seeing more.


Thanks guys!



Midge913 said:


> I concur.... Awesome work man! I really like the skulls near the top of the fusealge. nice personal touch.


Seemed fitting for the chaplains personal ride 

-----------------------

Painted, based and flocked. 

Finished the Honor Guard squad for the Chappy. They will ride around in the raven with the painted dread on back. The small creature/familiar is just a token to show the unit has furious charge with the priest. When the priest dies, the token goes away. Similiar familiars will be used with other priests as well as if a unit has red thirst.



















Front and back close up pictures of all the models can be seen here at the blog.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Glad to see you back, was wondering what had happened to you! For some reason you on my yahoo list as a friend but your name does not appear. damn messenger.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Loving the stormraven! Best one I have seen so far out there!

Have some +rep

ZE


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Every time I look at this thread there's something else to drool over. I love the turret on the SR, small but very effective conversion.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Glad to see you back, was wondering what had happened to you! For some reason you on my yahoo list as a friend but your name does not appear. damn messenger.


I think its mine actually. I use Meebo when I get on any messanger and its screwy about adding people. Send me a PM on what times your on yahoo.



Zero Effect said:


> Loving the stormraven! Best one I have seen so far out there!
> 
> Have some +rep
> 
> ZE


Thanks! I have bigger plans for the 2nd one  Although no idea when ill actually buy one for it.. lol



Khorne's Fist said:


> Every time I look at this thread there's something else to drool over. I love the turret on the SR, small but very effective conversion.


Thanks for the kind words mate. I figured a smaller razorback style turret would suit it. Im happy someone else likes it.

-------------------------------------------

Finished the power weapon on the 1st Sons of Horus Priest as well as got it based.














































Comments are always very welcome as it helps me get a better looking force that others can like as much as I do hehe.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Love the sword and base, cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

some nice stuff comming out of this thread that's for sure!


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Love the sword and base, cant wait to see it finished.





HorusReborn said:


> some nice stuff comming out of this thread that's for sure!


Thank guys! The support has been whats kept me motivated!

---------------------------

Alright so heres the start of Marchs completed group. Painted, Based and Sealed.

Theres alot more of the army painted but not yet based or sealed. But will be soon.





































Silly picture limit.... More pics can be seen at the blogspot.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking great! I do see a couple mold lines .


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Looking great! I do see a couple mold lines .


My eyes are tricking me as i cant see any. Care to share so I can get rid of those pesky buggers?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wielding an 8 point star and is in front of the stormraven in the picture with a red top know. The 8 point star has a mold line on it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Great work, love it .


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Your units look great. I really like how you have done the bases. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great man! I really like what you are doing with these guys. Keep it up!


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> Looks great man! I really like what you are doing with these guys. Keep it up!





Hammer49 said:


> Your units look great. I really like how you have done the bases. Keep up the good work.





Bane_of_Kings said:


> Great work, love it .





djinn24 said:


> Wielding an 8 point star and is in front of the stormraven in the picture with a red top know. The 8 point star has a mold line on it.




-------------------------------------

Completed Bike Squad, soon to become a 6 man unity but for now, its a street legal 3 man team.














































Alot more units can be found at the blog, roving the interwebz. Go chaos!


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Nope, im not dead. Work has just been sucking the life out of me. I have a bit of time this morning to post some work on the newly named Heirs of Horus (tons of fluff to follow). First up, a land Raider for the Sternguard or Capt with honor guard.



























































































As always more pics can be found at the MWC blog. http://miniaturewargameconversions.blogspot.com/

MWC is also having a monthly conversion contest. This month its for 40k characters, named ones or independent ones that can be fielded on their own. There are prizes in the form of GW gift cards for the top 3 as well as a runner up prize chosen by the MWC staff. Started yesterday and ends at midnight on the 20th. 

Ready, set, CONVERT!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent work as every Redstar!!!! I like the positioning and conversions on the weapons and the freehands are superb. Glad to see you back on the boards, with an excellent addition no less.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I like the conversions, they look good! Awesome paint as well.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> Excellent work as every Redstar!!!! I like the positioning and conversions on the weapons and the freehands are superb. Glad to see you back on the boards, with an excellent addition no less.





djinn24 said:


> I like the conversions, they look good! Awesome paint as well.


I must admit the banners on the sides are old GW ones from the early 90's. Though I did add paint to them and my own miux of varnish to give them that older feel. Also, its hard to tell but there are areas where i made it appear they are ripping as well as some spots that appear to show the canvas made of flesh.

---------------------------------------

First 5 of the first 10 man squad. Sorry for the poor pics, I didnt have a lightbox.























































As always more pics can be found at the MWC blog.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I usually follow your work with great interest but somehow i had missed this log. Fantastic work. The army fits nicely with the codex you have chosen to use. The Landraider conversion is very nice indeed. Good to see a fresh take on the model we see so much of. Most repworthy.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Holy buckets man, that Raider looks great! You did a super job with the free hand on the sides as well. This Army is coming along very nicely and I think you deserve some much earned Rep Sir!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Some really unique models in here Redstar looking good as usual, have some rep and keep the awesome models coming


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks guys!

---------------------------










Just wanted to let everyone know that MWC is holding a conversion contest each month with 1st, 2d and 3rd places being voted on by you, the readers! 1st place will get any GW item with 50 dollars US, 2nd place gets 25 dollars US and the 3rd gets 15 dollars US.

Full info on the rules can be found here. The last date for entries is the 20th of June. At midnight at 12am we will post them all and begin the public vote. 

So, get your conversions on! And be sure to read the rules and comments at the bottom as a lot of smart people asked smart questions to make the contest easy to understand.

So again, full info on how to enter your conversions (no limit on entires as long as they meet the other rules), Go head: http://miniaturewargameconversions.blogspot.com/2011/07/julys-conversion-contest.html


----------

